# wifi-linux-airport?



## christiant (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour a tous, 
dabord, je suis nouveau dans la comunauté Linux alors je pige pas tout ( encore) jusque la plutot Mac.Depuis hier j'ai installé sur un ibook g4 867 Mhz. 
"Ubuntu" je pense avoir la bonne version mais bon, comment savoir le programme semble tourner..... 
J'ai juste un probleme pour le moment et c'est wifi. 
J'ai une borne Express de chez apple mais quand je vais sur l'onglet config resaux automatique.....linux ne la trouve pas ( connexion par cable pas de probleme) alors j'imagine que il faut un driver ou quelque chose dans le genre. 

voila pour mon premier jour 
je vous remercie pour votre aide


----------



## secu2 (28 Juin 2008)

J sais que sous 7.04 PPC, l'installation depuis le live CD (l'icone sur le bureau d'ubuntu) ne permetait pas de faire marcher le wifi, j'ai galeré un bon moment, fait 6 ou 7 instals mais en installant en console ca avait marché, mais apres c'était avec un live CD, je sais pas comme j'avais fait, toujours est il que ca n'avait pas marché avec l'interface graphique du live CD si tu voit ce que je veut dire.


----------

